# protine shakes



## suspect (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been trying different protine shakes and haven't found one that I like the tast of.. so is there one that is better than the rest, or are they all pretty much the same taste and nutritional value?


----------



## squatdaddy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have tried several and my favorite is Isopure.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 2, 2013)

Dymatize has been my go to for years. Good value, great taste and lots of extra goodies in there that help digestion and growth.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like the Dymatize proteins as well. I like the IML isolate too but I'm thinking of trying Protein Factory just to see if I can notice a difference. Hard to beat Dymatize for taste though

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2013)

on the cheap I like ON whey
dymatize is good too for sure


gotta get creative with all of them though or you just get bored with em after a few months


----------



## so1970 (Apr 11, 2013)

even the real bad tasting shakes can be made better with some frozen berries


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2013)

Syntha 6 strawberry, made with 1 percent milk is like the nectar of the gods. It's so good when it touches your lips....


----------



## Swfl (Apr 11, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> I really like the Dymatize proteins as well. I like the IML isolate too but I'm thinking of trying Protein Factory just to see if I can notice a difference. Hard to beat Dymatize for taste though
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



It's funny you say that I just ordered about 25 pounds of powder from protein factory.  20 pounds of their standard cheap whey. 2lbs of the beef plasma(been dyingto try it) and 2 of a cut mrp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2013)

Beef plasma??? 
I just threw up a little in my mouth.
You couldn't package that pretty enough for me to get in on that...(lie)
note: glaring omission of my beef's plasma jokes.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 11, 2013)

It should be delivered today so once I get it I'll report back about the flavor. I'm expecting the flavor of cow blood and chocolate syrup so as long as it's better than that I won't be disappointed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2013)

what are you suupose to get out of beef plasma like results wise or health wise or what?


----------



## Whiskey'd (Apr 11, 2013)

I've always liked the taste of EAS's regular chocolate myoplex in the blender with a tablespoon of peanut butter.  I know several don't like it, but to me it actually tastes good


----------



## Swfl (Apr 11, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what are you suupose to get out of beef plasma like results wise or health wise or what?



From what i've read it is supposed to be the best, most complete and easiest to digest which yields more bio availability. It is like eating a steak which is way better than drinking a glass of milk (whey) as far as the protien goes.

this is what I bought to try it out. The other kind is about $45/lb ouch... This is kind of a hybrid but still excited to try it. also about $10/lb which is a little more manageable on the budget. 

Check it out, theres a ton of good info on here.Monster V (bovine globulin concentrate)

Update on the delivery, turns out its coming tomorrow so stand by for the report, tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Isopure has some good flavored protein shakes.


----------



## l0newolf (Apr 11, 2013)

On Whey is probably the best protein out there for the value hands down and its  great for those lactose intolerant like me. It includes a generous amount of glutamine 5g per serving which is ideal for recovering from your workouts.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 12, 2013)

Swfl said:


> From what i've read it is supposed to be the best, most complete and easiest to digest which yields more bio availability. It is like eating a steak which is way better than drinking a glass of milk (whey) as far as the protien goes.
> 
> this is what I bought to try it out. The other kind is about $45/lb ouch... This is kind of a hybrid but still excited to try it. also about $10/lb which is a little more manageable on the budget.
> 
> ...



ok so here is the update. The package arrived today all looks good and powdery lol.  The monster V in chocolate is what I got. They say to mix 1/3c for a serving. I mixed it with water and shook it.  The powder did not dissolve as well as I had hoped it was clumpy. But in a blender I'm sure that wont be a problem. Now the flavor, significantly better than expected, it had a solid chocolate taste which masked the bitterness quite well. That is how I would describe it, bitter... So all in all I'm happy with it. Everything looked good but I haven't tried it.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cool. Please report on the quality of the whey. I like the look of their profiles but its not much good if it isn't something to look forward to drinking. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 12, 2013)

i used many brands in the end they all taste crappy, i guess myoplex was not bad it did not have that sticky after taste, you just can add some banana or ice cream etc... to make it taste better. right now i don't use anything just natural food and i see no difference....i really think protein shakes are overrated, they do make life easier but better without them .....what i think works best is just a little of bcaa. i also take arginine from time to time but pharmaceutical grade and  expensive.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 13, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Cool. Please report on the quality of the whey. I like the look of their profiles but its not much good if it isn't something to look forward to drinking.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



The Whey is BADASS!!! very smooth great taste, no clumping at all, what else could you ask for? and about $6.8/lb dymatize is about $9+/- lb  Same deal with their MRP product just shook it up in a shaker cup with water and ice and absolutley no clumps and the taste was very good. I have never tries a MRP/ Mass gainer that didn't need a blender to properly mix it.  these guys are going to be my go to from here out if the powder keeps me hard and gaining. 

i had previously bought 20kg of there raw whey for about $6.5/lb unflavored. if anyonw goes that way i would recommend aminogen for digestion as it gave me gas like a mofo.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 13, 2013)

Im definitely giving them a go. Sounds great and the price is comparable. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swfl (Apr 13, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Im definitely giving them a go. Sounds great and the price is comparable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I'd just stay away from there lab's. Everytime I look at that thing im between $12-15/lb and I have a hard time justifying all the extras... Stick with the basics take your time and make notes as it can be confusing with so many choices and all of their pics look exactly the same.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 14, 2013)

How can you not find one that taste good there are so many good ones out there. Almost all of them taste good if they are from an official supplement company and not some knock off brand.


----------



## gman10 (Apr 14, 2013)

MHP-Probolic.....so good but I just can't get over the fact it has soy in it and they actually talk it up a bit......I can only think since it's MHP they know what they're talking about.......in any event,ON's french vanilla creme is pretty good, they also have a plain "vanilla" something but not as good as the french vanilla creme, IMO.....


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 14, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'd just stay away from there lab's. Everytime I look at that thing im between $12-15/lb and I have a hard time justifying all the extras... Stick with the basics take your time and make notes as it can be confusing with so many choices and all of their pics look exactly the same.



Will do. Thanks

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 14, 2013)

Swfl said:


> From what i've read it is supposed to be the best, most complete and easiest to digest which yields more bio availability. It is like eating a steak which is way better than drinking a glass of milk (whey) as far as the protien goes.



*Whey Vs Beef Plasma/Steak*

Whey is definitively better than steak.  Whey is considered to be an "anabolic" protein.  

*Leucine*
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/protein_size_&_frequency.pdf

Leucine is now considered to be the "Work Horse" (amino acid anabolic trigger) in promoting muscle growth.  

Approximatly 10-12% of whey is composed of Leucine.  

Approximately 8% of beef (steak) protein contains Leucine.  

*Crunching The Numbers*

Whey Protein 20 Grams = 2 -2.4 Grams of Leucine

Beef Protein 20 Grams = 1.6 Grams of Leucine

*Di and Tri Peptide Ptotein*

The quickest absorbed proteins are those that have Di and Tri Peptides.  

Hydrolyzed Whey is a Di/Tri Peptide Protein.  

*Beef Plasma*
Super Plasma Protein (bovine globulin concentrate)

"Super Plasma Protein contains more, bioactive proteins and peptides than whey protein."

The question in regard to this statement is, "Which WHEY Protein is Beef Plasma being compared to?"  

If it being compared to whey concentrate, Beef Plasma wins.  

However, it is questionable it Beef Plasma is better than Hydrolyzed Whey. 

*How Much Better? *

I spent a small fortune with The Protein Factory.  I use to call Alex Rogers, when they were new.  I'd ask Alex questions.  

Alex was gracious in taking time to explain thing, providing me good inforamtion and his persepective on supplements.  

However, I never saw that much of a postivive bounce from something like Hydrolyzed Whey vs Whey Concentrate Protein. 

What I did see was a huge difference in the prices of Hydrolyzed vs Concentrate. 

*Driving Analogy*

Think of driving 70 miles.  If you drive 70 mph, you get there in an hour.  

If you drive 70 miles going 60 mph, you get there in an hour and ten minutes.  

*10 Minutes?*

1) I doubt getting somewere 10 minutes sooner make much difference. 

2) If you're driving 60 mph and need to be there by 2 pm.  Start out at 12:50 pm rather than starting at 1 pm and driving 70 mph.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2013)

I have tried several of them including ALL of the ON flavors. The worse one I have ever tried was ON tropical punch. The one they made that I like the best is called extreme milk chocolate. I prefer Isopure chocolate over anything else. I have tried adding several different things to my protein to try and make it taste better including peanut butter, berries, and instant coffee.


----------

